# Grappling in Tang Soo Do?



## Fightfan00 (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi everybody!I see that there are a few diffrent organizations in the Tang Soo Do community.But is there grappling or wrestling incorporated in training?Thank you for your time.


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 2, 2004)

I can't say about other organizations, but I like to incorporate grappling techniques in my training.  I believe that learning different applications such as grappling, joint-locks, takedowns and throws are essential in teaching a wider, more diversified martial arts.


----------



## Fightfan00 (Aug 2, 2004)

I totally agree


----------



## Yossarian75 (Aug 14, 2004)

My school teaches a fair bit of Akido like joint locking for its one steps. When we break down and apply the moves from our forms there is a lot of grappling and take downs. We have never done any ground fighting, apart from learning to get up quickly or stomp someone who is down. We dont train throws but I have been shown one or two basic ones but never drilled them.


----------



## progressivetactics (Aug 17, 2004)

we teach it, although my TSD instructors never did.
I learned on the outside and incorporated it into our curriculum.

Remember there is a difference between ground fighting and grappling. 
We teach both.

bb


----------



## Jadefist20 (Sep 23, 2004)

My instructors never did teach me, so, no not that I know of. Although that may be different w/other schools.


----------



## karatekid1975 (Sep 23, 2004)

My old TSD teacher taught lots of take downs, joint locks, and self defense. He also taught ground defenses (not ground fighting). He does more ground grappling now than he used to. My visit there in June was a class full of grappling type stuff. It was a good class.


----------



## Makalakumu (Sep 24, 2004)

At my school, I teach basic grappling techniques that come right from our forms.  Joint locks (wrist, arm, leg and neck), sweeps, and throws are all application material in certain forms.  I also teach some basic groundwork in the mount, the guard, and from side mounts.  Many of the joint locks we learned in our forms also can be applied on the ground.  I feel that when a student gets a black belt at my studio, they will have a rudimentary knowledge of grappling technique - which is what my instructor taught me.  

Currently, I cross train in Danzan Ryu Jujutsu.  I do this to increase my knowledge of grappling and to overcome my fear of falling.  It is a mark of my instructor's teaching that the first day I went to that class, I knew most of the material up until green belt.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Mark Jorgensen (Oct 28, 2004)

The World Tang Soo Do Association has had grappling, joint locks, throws, falling, etc built into its TSD curriculum pretty much since its inception in 1982...


..however I'm not entirely sure if the techniques can be considrede inherent to the style of TSD itself, as it is more like Hapkido that has been absorbed into our system.

..That said, there are likely some differences, as our organization has evolved over the years...


Honestly though, if you study the application in hyungs, I think you'll find that all TSD has grappling built in...and in fact all martial arts do...whether they are practiced as such is another matter altogether.


----------



## Vanilla Heath-Bar Crunch (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess I would need to define "Grappling."I know Master Barker teaches things that would fall into any of these categories, but do you mean:
1. Clinching and trapping?
2. Joint Locks and throws?
3. Groundfighting and wrestling?

I see much of the first two in applications of forms. I see very little of the third. Thats why I outsource for my training.


----------



## SnapKracklePop (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi Fightfan00,

  Tang Soo Do is a primarily a striking art, with linear and circular techniques, utilizing both hands and feet. Instructors that do incorporate falls, traps, joint locks, breaks and/or throws into the training of a TSD technician, generally do so to enhance said technician's ability to recognize and to potentially neutralize these types of techniques as well as apply them. If you find a Dojang that interest you, call and set up an appointment to meet with the Senior Instructor if possible to discuss any and all questions or concerns that you may have. Good Luck!:supcool: 

Respectfully,

TD!


----------



## Fightfan00 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi Vinillia.I was referring to all 3 topics combined in one package.Sorry I should of been more specific


----------



## Vanilla Heath-Bar Crunch (Nov 19, 2004)

I see said the blind man.


----------



## dosandojang (Nov 23, 2004)

Grand Master Norris used to teach us a Blend. Tang Soo Do, Tae Kwon Do and Judo. So much, that we never really knew that we were learning three different Arts!



(I was an original Gup of his back in 70's and 80's, at his old Sherman Oaks Karate Studio in the SF Valley)


----------

